# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  إحتجاب الأمير 'دعاء أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

## نور الولاية

*دعاء يقيك من الحسد ويقيك من الخوف ويوفقك في كل عمل تنويه**ينصح بقرائته كل يوم فهو مجرب وسترى فيه كل خير خصوصا في الرزق**
بســم**الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*   منقول

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على اطرح الراع يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**
**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ* 


*الله يعطيك العافية*  
*وعساك على القوة*

----------


## نور الولاية

بارك الله فيكم وجودكم أسعدني ...
تسلموا ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

*بســم*
*الله الرحمن الرحيمِ*
اِحتَجَبتُ* بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَينيوَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِمفَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافيوَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلىقُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو* 

*وتسلم الايادي ياكريم*

----------


## khozam

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**
*
*وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم* 
*وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ* 



*الله يعطيك العافية* 
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ* 


*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وعساك على القوة*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بســم
*الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## نور الولاية

*الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بســم
*الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ* 
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ*
*وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ*  

*تــ س ــلمين خ ــيتووو ..*

*وربي يــ ع ــطيكِ الــ ع ــافية ..*

----------


## نور الولاية

بســم
*الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## نور الولاية

بارك الله فيكم وجودكم أسعدني ...
تسلموا ..

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بســم
*الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## نور الولاية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**

اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ
**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ .*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمِ**
اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**
**وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ*

----------


## نور الولاية

*اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ

* 
*وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تشكري أختي نور على هذا الطرح النافع*
*جعل الله هذا الحرز أمان لنا ولكم من ما نخاف ونحذر*
*أنا أقرأه تقريباً كل يوم إذا لم أنساه فهو نافع جداً*
*حتى لهدوء النفس واستقرارها*
*لكِ من أجمل التحية والسلام* 
*نوووووووووره*

----------


## نور الولاية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اِحتَجَبتُ بِنورِ وَجهِ اللهِ القَديمِ الكامِل وتَحَصَّنتُ بحِصِنِ اللهِ القَوِيّ الشّامِلِ**
*
*وَرَمَيتُ مَن بَغى علىَّ بِسَهِمِ الله وَسَيفِهِ القاتِلِ اَللّهُمَ ياغالباًعَلى اَمِرِه وياقائمِاً فَوقَ خَلقِهِ وَياحائلاً بَينَ المَرءِ وَقَلَبِهِ حُل بَيني**وَبَينَ الشيَطانِ وَنَزغِهِ وَبينَ مالا طاقَةَ لي بِهِ مِن اَحدٍ مِن عِبادِكَ كُفَّ عَنّي اَلسِنَتَهم وَاغلل اَيَديَهم وَاَرجُلَهم وَاجعَل بَيني وَبَينَهم سَدّاً مِن نورِ عظمتِكَ وَحِجاباً مِن قُوَّتك وَجُنداً مِن سُلطانِكَ فَاِنَّكَ حَيَّ قادِرٌ اَللهمَّ اغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ الناظِرينَ حَتى اَرِدَ الموَارِدَ وَاغشَ عَنّي اَبصارَ النورِ وَاَبصارَ الظّلمِةَ وَابَصارَ المريدينَ لَي السّوءَ حَتّى لا أُبالي مِن اَبصارِهِم يَكادُ سَنا بَرقه يَذهَب بِالأبصارِ يقَلّب اللهُ اَللَيلَ وَالَّنهارَ اِنَّ في ذلِكَ لَعِبرة لاِولى الأبصارِ بِسمِ الله الرَحمَن الرحَيمِ كهيعص كفايتُنا وهو حسبي بِسمِ الله الرَحَمن الرَحيمِ حمعسق حمايتُنا وهو حسبي كَماءٍ اَنزَلناهُ مِنَ السَّماءِ فاختَلَطَ بِهِ نَباتُ الأرضِ فَاَصبَحَ هَشيماً تَذروهُ الرّيِاح هوَ اللهُ اَلَذي لااِلهَ اِلاهوَ عالم الغَيب وَالشهادةِ هوَ الرَّحمن الرحَيمُ يَومَ الأزِفةِ اِذَا القُلوبُ لَدَى الحَناجِرِكاظِمينَ ماللِظالمِين مِن حَميمٍ وَلاشَفيٍع يُطاعُ عَلِمَت نَفسٌ مااَحضَرَت فَلا اَقسِمُ بِالخُنَّس الجَوارِ الكُنسَّ وَاَللّيِل اذِا عَسعَسَ وَالصُّبحِ اِذا تَنَفَّسَ ص وَالقُرانِ ذي الذِكِر بَل الَذينَ كَفَرو في عِزةٍ وشِقاق (شاهَتِ الوُجوهُ ) ثلاث مرات وَكَلَّتِ الألسُنُ وَعَمِيَتِ الأَبصارُ اَللهُمَّ اجعَل خَيرَهم بَينَ عَينَيهِم وَشَرَّهُم تَحتَ قَدَمَيهِم وخاتَمَ سُلَيمانَ بَينَ اَكتافِهِم**فَسَيَكفيكَهُم الله وَهوَ السَّميعُ العَليم صِبغَةَ اللهِ وَمَن اَحسَن مِنَ اللهِ صِبغَة كهيعص اكِفِنا حمعسق احِمِنا سُبحانَ القادِرِ القاهِرِ الكافي**وَجَعَلنا مِن بَينِ ايِديهِم سَداً ومَنِ خَلفِهم سَدّاً فَاَغشَيناهُم فَهم لايبصِرونَ صمٌ بكمٌ عميٌ فَهم لايعقِلونَ اولئكَ الّذَينَ طَبَعَ اللهُ عَلى**قُلوِبهِم وَعَلى سَمعِهِم وَاَبصارِهِم واوُلائِكَ هُم الغافِلوُنَ تَحَصَّنتُ بذِيِ الُملكِ والمَلكَوتِ وَاعتَصَمتُ بذِي العِزِ وَالعَظَمِة والجَبَروتِ وَتَوَكَّلتُ عَلى الحَيّ الّذي لا يَموت دَخَلتُ في حرِزِ اللهِ وَفي حِفِظِ اللهِ وَفي اَمانِ اللهِ مِن شَرّ البَريَّة اَجمَعين كهيعص حمعسق ولاحَولَ وَلاقُوَّة اِلاباِلله العِلي العَظيِم وَصَلى اللهُ عَلى محُمدٍ وَالِهِ الطاهِرينَ بِرَحمَتِكَ يا اَرَحَمَ الراحِمينَ*

----------

